# My homemade mask...



## Missourian (Apr 12, 2020)

...if I can do it,  you can do it.






The front is felt and the back is duck.

I whip stitched the top and bottom and backstitched the sides

Used this website for measurments and add an extra 1/2 inch each way...cuz I wasn't even going to attempt a 1/4 inch hem.  I don't have any pins to hold it together.









						How to Make a CDC-Approved Face Mask For Double Masking
					

A fabric face covering can be worn over your disposable medical mask to help prevent you from spreading Covid-19. Here's how to make one of your own.




					www.wired.com
				












						3 Ways to Backstitch - wikiHow
					

Whether you do embroidery, knitting, or sewing projects, you've probably come across the need for a backstitch at some point. Backstitches are sewn the opposite direction that you're sewing in, so they're ideal for making straight lines,...




					www.wikihow.com
				












						How to Whipstitch (with Pictures) - wikiHow
					

The whipstitch is a simple stitch used in both sewing and crocheting. In both practices, it is usually used to sew together two separate pieces of material with flat edges. When used on crocheted works, the whipstitch is nearly invisible....




					www.wikihow.com
				




If you could see the stitching up close it looks like straight shit...but it gets the job done.

I'll make a better one later...I don't do much cloth sewing by hand...mostly just saddlestitch leather...but practice makes perfect and it's a good skill to have.  This one was quick and dirty.

If you make or have made your own masks,  I'd love to see them.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2020)

That looks pretty cool, I love to see DIY.  I have an n95 that is worn out from working at my job, and I have removed the diaphragm inside of it so I can breathe straight outside air with no filtration at all.  Looks like the real deal, but works like it isn't even there...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2020)

Missourian said:


> ...if I can do it,  you can do it.View attachment 322765View attachment 322766
> 
> The front is felt and the back is duck.
> 
> ...


Here's mine.......


----------



## Missourian (Apr 12, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > ...if I can do it,  you can do it.View attachment 322765View attachment 322766
> ...


I actually have one of those...but it is at home.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 12, 2020)

Missourian said:


> ...if I can do it,  you can do it.View attachment 322765View attachment 322766
> 
> The front is felt and the back is duck.
> 
> ...




Pretty neat.  Who knows?  it might save your life (or someone elses).


----------



## Missourian (Apr 12, 2020)

Missourian said:


> ...if I can do it,  you can do it.View attachment 322765View attachment 322766
> 
> The front is felt and the back is duck.
> 
> ...


Self of 46 minutes ago,  I recently tried one of these masks...and it puckers out too much around the nose and cheeks.  What you should do is cut some pieces of metal coat hanger or some separated12-2 copper wire and slide then into the nose and cheek hems to give yourself a way to form the fabric around the curves of your face and keep the sides straight


----------



## Missourian (Apr 12, 2020)

Missourian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > ...if I can do it,  you can do it.View attachment 322765View attachment 322766
> ...


Good idea!  I'll try that.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 12, 2020)

That works much better.  It almost seals completely now.  Used a metal coat hanger and the metal nose strip off a used up dust mask.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 12, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> That looks pretty cool, I love to see DIY.  I have an n95 that is worn out from working at my job, and* I have removed the diaphragm* inside of it so I can breathe straight outside air with no filtration at all. * Looks like the real deal, but works like it isn't even there...*



That's because it is NOT there?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 12, 2020)

I think you did a great job with it. 

I have a couple of these and they can be a PITA, trying to breath & fogs up my glasses


----------



## NotYourBody (Apr 12, 2020)

Missourian said:


> ...if I can do it,  you can do it.View attachment 322765View attachment 322766
> 
> The front is felt and the back is duck.
> 
> ...


That is a great job. Excellent.  

I just delivered 100+ homemade masks to my daughter to share with the healthcare workers at her hospital. These are masks for them to wear when they are out in public, not their hospital masks. I still need more for her hospital but I am taking a break to make some for our local walmart and grocery store workers.

I am a longtime sewer so I have all the necessary equipment and I will keep sewing masks until I run out of fabric. I can probably make close to 1,000 before I run out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 12, 2020)

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Shemaghs are great, if you fold it properly for say a "bandit" style (above) you have 4 layers of cotton where your mouth and nose are.  According to medical experts cotton is the best material for a mask as long as it's folded twice plus it's washable and relatively cheap.  Ya want to keep from touching your face fold it traditional style, just remember not to touch your eyes.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 12, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I think you did a great job with it.
> 
> I have a couple of these and they can be a PITA, trying to breath & fogs up my glasses
> 
> View attachment 322780



Yes, mask + glasses = foggy annoyance.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > That looks pretty cool, I love to see DIY.  I have an n95 that is worn out from working at my job, and* I have removed the diaphragm* inside of it so I can breathe straight outside air with no filtration at all. * Looks like the real deal, but works like it isn't even there...*
> ...


Indeed, it is a decoy mask to satisfy those who need to see a mask.  I keep it in my car in case I find myself in a situation where use of a mask is mandatory.   

I might wear a mask if I can find a cool looking MAGA mask, but for now I'll keep the decoy standing by.

I do in fact appreciate the diy units that I am seeing.  Cool stuff


----------



## Missourian (Apr 13, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > ...if I can do it,  you can do it.View attachment 322765View attachment 322766
> ...


That is awesome.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 13, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



So you have no problem getting the COV-19 or passing it along simply because you don't give a shit to wear a mask that actually works??


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


No, I do not give a shit, I just want to breathe straight air.  I wear masks and respirators all day at work to protect myself from hazmat, so I don't want to wear anything when there is no hazmat.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 13, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Your "no hazmat" is possibly fatal to me. Thank you!

When I am taking my last gasp of air from my ventilator, I can find solace in the fact that you wouldn't bother taking proper precautions.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Why don't you wear protection if you are that vulnerable?  N95 or p100 like OSHA recomends?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 13, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



  I do.  What has that got with you being a jerk?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I am sorry, this was not my intent at all.  I deeply appreciate seeing the diy masks in this thread, and I might consider wearing a diy mask if I saw some at a craft sale.  

From all my training and experience working with hazmat, we are each responsible to use whatever protective gear is needed to protect ourselves.  The only true way I know of to protect myself if I feel I need protection from a virus or other hazard is to assume that everybody is breathing hazmat into my space, and then use approved gear.  Osha would probably fine employers if employees were spotted with diy masks, but I'd wear one out in town if I bought it at a craft show.  I wouldn't expect it to do anything, but I'd sport true craftsmanship in a hearbeat.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > I think you did a great job with it.
> ...


Here's one solution:


----------



## BigDave (Jul 30, 2020)

Missourian said:


> ...if I can do it,  you can do it.View attachment 322765View attachment 322766
> 
> The front is felt and the back is duck.
> 
> ...


Here's my mask


----------

